# Vizsla and new baby



## Caseyd09

Hello,
We are due with our first child any day now and wanted to see if you all had any advice. Casey's 21 months old, been around kids including an infant, and is a great dog. I think getting her enough exercise may be the hardest thing at first. We think she'll do great but any advice would be appreciated! Thanks!


----------



## Linescreamer

Do not let her near the baby! If you or your spouse are 100% in control of the situation then you can slowly introduce them. I don't care how great your V is, extreme caution is warrented until your V displays the proper attitude. I'm not sure I would leave a V alone in a room with a child under the age of 5.


----------



## SandraDee

I don't have a baby, I have a 3 and 5 yr old and an 8 month old V. Honestly I think you are going to be better off then I was when we got our dog.  My youngest is harder to train then the dog. A baby will learn as it grows how to act around the dog, my kid is a maniac and although she's pretty good, soemtimes she still does some prertty strange things. I would say just make sure you still give your dog some attention, so that she won't feel left out or ignored. It will be tough to get out and get exercise because somedays you won't feel like doing anything, but at least its spring so it will be a bit easier.

This is easy for someone who has had babies to say, and I know it seems completely overwhelming, but babies are very adaptable, especially when they are tiny. Don't be afraid to take them out for walks in a carrier or whatever (I preferred carriers, like a
baby Bjorn) when they are napping. It will make you feel better and will make the dog feel better, and let her know she is a part of the family pack. Babies also sleep A Lot, so you will get to spend some quiet time with your dog, making sure her 
emotional needs are met. 

I also wouldn't freak if the dog goes near the baby, just make surer you are diligent in watching and making sure their interactions are gentle. If you don't let the dog near the baby it will probably learn to resent it or be afraid of it, and neither of those are good things.

ETA: this post is probably all over the place and makes little sense. That's what two nutso kids and a dog will do to you when you are trying to type out a coherant thought


----------



## jp

Congratulations! Our v was about the same age when our daughter was born last spring. (We also have a three-year-old daughter.) I had many questions, and if you search in the archives in this forum there are several posts with the same question and lots of good advice. In short, it will be great! The amount of energy required for both dog and kids can be exhausting, but she has been very good with both kids and they are clearly bonding. We have had some jealousy issues where a 50 lb dog tries to wedge herself in your lap while you are holding a baby. And frustration is often taken out on baby toys (and pacifiers and wipes!) when we can't give her immediate attention that she is asking for. 
I agree on keeping the dog's exercise up. We did get out quickly for spring and early summer walks--she does great with the stroller. And we have a great doggie daycare that we can send her to if the weather is bad for too long or she just needs to get some wiggles out.
Best wishes!


----------

